# My new job



## Fsappo (Oct 17, 2014)

So, after 7 years working for North Shore Oil and Fireside Chatts, I have found myself a new set of shoes to fill.

A local HVAC company who is looking to start and develop a hearth business hired me.  Company's name is Breathe Easy (not a typo) of CNY.

They were customers of North Shore Oil and I dealt with the owners and crew regularly.  Very honest husband and wife team, very involved in the community.  They have clean vehicles', a neat and polite service staff and an excellent reputation.  Things I missed greatly for the past few years.

They also want to start up this division small with planned growth.  Something I took part in twice in my first two stints in the hearth industry.  Another feeling I missed.  Shoe String Budget, being hungry and being in on the ground floor.

My hours went from 55-60 per week to 30-35 per week, by my choice.  I am a single dad of a 5 year old son.  This allows me to be a better father.  May have to watch the pennies a little bit more, but that has its exciting points as well.

NYSERDA has a pellet stove program running, so its a fun way to get started and promote.

So that's where I am, on day 4.  Feels so much like the good old days at Warm Wood Stoves in Warrensburg.  I just have an extra couple of decades under my belt.

I will be leaning on the great minds here from time to time on the tech end of things, as my primary skill set and experience is in sales, marketing and business management. So don't laugh when I ask "Daksy, which one is the thermocouple and the thermopile again?"


----------



## Kelvin 506 (Oct 17, 2014)

congrats and good luck to you on the new job.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 17, 2014)

Old Home Week at h.c.


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 18, 2014)

Fsappo said:


> I am a single dad of a 5 year old son


YOU sir, are a hero in my eyes. 
Glad to hear of the new job. I am sure everything will work out for the best!

Andrew


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 20, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> YOU sir, are a hero in my eyes.
> Glad to hear of the new job. I am sure everything will work out for the best!
> 
> Andrew


Thanks Andrew.  It took a lot of fight and 50K I didn't have, but I got full custody.  Never try to take a son from an Italian.


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2014)

Sweet - getting those hours back to spend with your son is priceless.  I can't imagine any father ever spending "TOO much time with their son".

Glad to hear that you are back in the saddle that fits ya.


----------



## mellow (Oct 20, 2014)

Congrats Frank on the new position!  That is awesome you are able to stay in the industry, you would have loved to have been at the Wood Stove Challenge last year and seeing all the new forms of clean burning.  I am hoping that Greenheat will do another public gathering down the road.

I love tech and fire, it is a good combo, sometimes.

So are you going to be focusing on the higher end new types of clean burning wood stoves?

When it comes the thermocouples remember, K type.


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 20, 2014)

Fsappo said:


> Thanks Andrew.  It took a lot of fight and 50K I didn't have, but I got full custody.  Never try to take a son from an Italian.


$50K is a TON of money but a drop in the bucket when it comes to spending time with your own flesh and blood. Hell, some people spend $50 000 on a pickup truck!

A


----------



## StoveWannabe (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Frank. Long time no see. I live in Syracuse and was wondering about Fireside Chatts. Look like they may have closed. Glad your back on.
Where is Breathe Easy of CNY? I'm trying to buy an old farm house near Brighton Towers (only someone from CNY would where that is ) that has oil heat and maybe in the market.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 24, 2014)

StoveWannabe said:


> Hi Frank. Long time no see. I live in Syracuse and was wondering about Fireside Chatts. Look like they may have closed. Glad your back on.
> Where is Breathe Easy of CNY? I'm trying to buy an old farm house near Brighton Towers (only someone from CNY would where that is ) that has oil heat and maybe in the market.



Fireside Chatts started closing about 18 months ago.  I was ordered to keep it quiet. About a year before that I was told to stop focusing on the hearth business and run the new propane division.  It officially closed July of this year.  Breathe Easy is in Constantia, NY.  About 5 miles down the road from North Shore Oil/Fireside Chatts.  They will fill the gap left by FSC.  That is our plan.  Good luck with the old farm house!


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 24, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> $50K is a TON of money but a drop in the bucket when it comes to spending time with your own flesh and blood. Hell, some people spend $50 000 on a pickup truck!
> 
> A



I love living cheap!  Post divorce I went from a 19' I/O with a cuddy cabin to an old 1972 tri hull.  It still catches fish and my son thinks the 25 MPH it goes makes it one of the fastest things on the lake.  When a 70MPH bass boat passes us he says "its good we let him win, right?"  Got it off CL for $1000 a year ago, runs like a champ.  Went from a nice new SUV (wife got it) to a 1993 chevy pickup.  $1500.  My neighbor spends almost that much on tires for his jacked up dodge.  My exhaust fell off so its nice and loud. Just like the boat, when I hit 4th gear and stomp on it (6 cyl engine with 208K miles) we may only be going 40, but it sounds like we are flying.  My kid loves it.  Life has not been more satisfying though.  We hunt, fish, take hikes, build fires in the pit, etc.   Lots of fun to be had in CNY without spending a lot of money.


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 24, 2014)

Fsappo, money and objects can have their place but you have the big prize - your son  Must have been incredibly stressful knowing the old job was disappearing, going through divorce and custody for your boy.  Glad to hear you're on the up-side with the new job and spending outdoor quality time with your son.  Enjoy every minute - even the rough ones - they pass way too quickly...


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 25, 2014)

Fsappo said:


> Thanks Andrew.  It took a lot of fight and 50K I didn't have, but I got full custody.  Never try to take a son from an Italian.


I know a couple guys who'd pick the toys over the kid - custody is the last thing they want - kudos for not being one of those guys, and for having the courage to "start over" in your career.   FWIW My son just turned 18 - we've never those moments - never gone fishing, hunting, out to hockey game, etc - missed out on a lot of the father-son stuff (his disability stole that away).  What you have is priceless, no amount of $$ could replace a single moment you spend on that boat, or driving around in the old beater, with your kid.  Would kill for that, my friend.  Screw the SUV, you did good...


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 27, 2014)

bag of hammers said:


> I know a couple guys who'd pick the toys over the kid - custody is the last thing they want - kudos for not being one of those guys, and for having the courage to "start over" in your career.   FWIW My son just turned 18 - we've never those moments - never gone fishing, hunting, out to hockey game, etc - missed out on a lot of the father-son stuff (his disability stole that away).  What you have is priceless, no amount of $$ could replace a single moment you spend on that boat, or driving around in the old beater, with your kid.  Would kill for that, my friend.  Screw the SUV, you did good...



Thanks for the kind words, folks!


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 27, 2014)

bag of hammers said:


> I know a couple guys who'd pick the toys over the kid - custody is the last thing they want - kudos for not being one of those guys, and for having the courage to "start over" in your career.   FWIW My son just turned 18 - we've never those moments - never gone fishing, hunting, out to hockey game, etc - missed out on a lot of the father-son stuff (his disability stole that away).  What you have is priceless, no amount of $$ could replace a single moment you spend on that boat, or driving around in the old beater, with your kid.  Would kill for that, my friend.  Screw the SUV, you did good...



For what ever his disability stole, It sounds like you probably found a way to create your own kind of memories.  I hope you two can share a boundless love for each moment you have.


----------



## gzecc (Oct 31, 2014)

Fsappo said:


> Thanks Andrew.  It took a lot of fight and 50K I didn't have, but I got full custody.  Never try to take a son from an Italian.


 
For me it was two sons.


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 31, 2014)

Nephew is going through this right now .... The oldest girl has been living with him by choice for over a year after Mom took off and left her in charge of her two younger sisters but without telling anyone (father, either set of grandparents) that she was going to Arizona (from Ontario near Minnesota).  She was watching them every time Mom worked w/o any pay - not fair when she wanted to get a part-time job so she would have money of her own (17 years old).  When she finally told her Gram and Dad about a fight with her Mom, Family & Children Services were called and the children now have a lawyer to represent their interests.

The middle daughter is finally catching on that her priorities are not given consideration when Mom wants to go see the new boyfriend.   Mom wants to move to Minnesota with the new guy and there is no way my nephew will let his girls move out of the country...


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 31, 2014)

gzecc said:


> For me it was two sons.



Did you get them?


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 31, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Nephew is going through this right now .... The oldest girl has been living with him by choice for over a year after Mom took off and left her in charge of her two younger sisters but without telling anyone (father, either set of grandparents) that she was going to Arizona (from Ontario near Minnesota).  She was watching them every time Mom worked w/o any pay - not fair when she wanted to get a part-time job so she would have money of her own (17 years old).  When she finally told her Gram and Dad about a fight with her Mom, Family & Children Services were called and the children now have a lawyer to represent their interests.
> 
> The middle daughter is finally catching on that her priorities are not given consideration when Mom wants to go see the new boyfriend.   Mom wants to move to Minnesota with the new guy and there is no way my nephew will let his girls move out of the country...



I am happy to see dads who feel that love and bond for their kids.  We seem to have the stigma of "If the bond breaks its the dads fault and the kids should go with mom"  My wife had a lady lawyer and we had a lady judge.  Even after my wife explained to the judge that she was leaving because she found someone new..Even after my wife said "My husband is a good dad and husband, he doesn't get drunk, do drugs, yell, fight or anything..he just works and comes home and spends time with me and Anthony"  That is right from the transcript.  So after this, the judge would smile sweetly at my wife and tenderly ask her a question, then she would turn to me, scowl and say something like "and what do you have to say for yourself Mr Sappo?!"   Priceless!  It's been 2 years now and my friends wonder why I wont date or accept offers to be "fixed up"
Make sure your nephew makes every decision with the well being of his kids in mind.  If I thought for a minute my son would have a better life with my ex, I would not have fought.


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 31, 2014)

With the apparent bias of the judge, how did you get custody? 

That's the plan - he has had full support of his parents.  Mom's behaviour has been erratic enough that there are concerns...  With the children having their own lawyer, it will ensure their best interests.

Just saw pics of gr-niece on hunting trip with her Dad - She brought down a nice moose!


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess since the case is closed...One, I told her that if she tried to take my son from me, I would do ANYTHING to make sure he was in good hands (she had already abandoned one child at the age of 4 after she needed a break from mothering)  When I ran out of money, I made it clear that I would walk thru fire to have my son with me.  She believed me.  Her lawyer though wanted to continue the fight.  I asked if I could question my wife, the judge agreed.  I asked my wife, more or less word for word in this order:
1. Do you love Anthony (our son)  "yes"
2. Is there any time that you wish you were single so you can go out more and just do what you want? "yes"
3. Is that part of why you left your daughter with her dad 6 years ago? "yes"
4. Do you think that you, or anyone else in the world could or will love and parent Anthony as much as I can and will?  "No"
5. Who do you think Anthony wants to live with?  "his daddy"

At this point she was staring at her feet, her lawyer objecting each question.  Now the judge took a whole different view on the situation.  She asked for a break, my ex and lawyer whispered at the table a little bit.  The lawyer started to squawk and my ex said "just give Anthony to his dad" 

My ex knew what was best for Anthony long term.  She knew in her heart.  But just like giving up a puppy, she was sad to let it go.  She also understood, without any doubt, that no court was ultimately going to keep me from having my son with me.

So, after 10s of thousands of dollars..that was all it took.  If she didn't have access to free legal help, we probably could have settled it for free with that chat


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 31, 2014)

Sad she couldn't have been honest with herself at the start - save everyone time, money and heart ache...


----------

